# 2007 Outback Sydney 27 Rls



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi all my name is Amy and I am new to this forum. My husband and I have been looking for a TT for sometime and found we like the Outback the best. We traveled as kids in campers/tents, so now his kids are grown and we want to explore the children in us again. We are moments from signing on a 2007 Outback Sydney 27 RLS but am in need of assistance. The sticker price was $30,018 and the dealer stated he could only come down to $23,200. Is this a pretty good deal (for 2007, new) or should I seek elsewhere or do more wheeling/dealing on price. Does anyone have a formula or assistance for us. We did put down a $100 refundable deposit should be change our minds in 10 days. thank you in advance.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Personally, I think that's too high, but then again, I don't live on the east coast.

Check out Lakeshore RV in Michigan and go from there.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree call lake shore and get a quote. Then take it back to you dealer to try to get them to match the price.
Don't forget the dealer had to pay shipping, so get a shipping quote from lake shore as well. Good luck!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> I agree call lake shore and get a quote. Then take it back to you dealer to try to get them to match the price.
> Don't forget the dealer had to pay shipping, so get a shipping quote from lake shore as well. Good luck!


Thank you, I contact Lakeshore RV by phone (found on-line) the price was $4284 less and they have the one in stock I looked at yesterday. so, I am in the process of working with them. Did anyone buy the extened warranty which is the first I have heard of it for 7years that includes roadside service on camper....let me know. it is $1500.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Another place that you could check for a price is Holman RV. They also have great pricing.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We too bought from Lakeshore. Marci was great and the price was the best. We did not buy the extended warranty however, if you go there to pick it up - talk to "Michael" about it if you are really interested. We drove up there from West Texas and stayed overnight on their pad. One word of advice - they are busy - so if you plan to get things like MaxxAir vents - order them from Lakeshore and they will have them installed when you get there. Lakeshore's prices are "installed" prices so if they seem higher on some things - bear in mind - do you want to install them or do you want it done when you pick up the TT. Marci matched prices on our hitch and brake controller. If we do buy another Outback from them, we will get more stuff from Lakeshore so that when we do arrive, the TT will be ready with all of those extras we wanted and we can instead focus on the PDI and getting everything ready for the trip home.

Heckuva long trip. We would do it again.

-CC


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We bought ours at the exact same time as the Collins family. In fact, we were neighbors for the day/night. I agree with Curtis. It is a long drive, but I would do it again. We went over every single inch of the trailer and tried everything multiple times. They were great. Not once did they roll their eyes or give us a stupid excuse. They just fixed/adjusted everything we found.

My recommendation is go there! We did buy the extended warranty, but we were able to talk them down to $1,100 from the original $1,500. Like Curtis said, talk to "Michael", NOT "Mike". Two different people.

Good luck.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> Hi all my name is Amy and I am new to this forum. My husband and I have been looking for a TT for sometime and found we like the Outback the best. We traveled as kids in campers/tents, so now his kids are grown and we want to explore the children in us again. We are moments from signing on a 2007 Outback Sydney 27 RLS but am in need of assistance. The sticker price was $30,018 and the dealer stated he could only come down to $23,200. Is this a pretty good deal (for 2007, new) or should I seek elsewhere or do more wheeling/dealing on price. Does anyone have a formula or assistance for us. We did put down a $100 refundable deposit should be change our minds in 10 days. thank you in advance.










Hi There.... we just bought a NEW 2006 Outback Sydney 27 RLS, and love it.... we paid 20,000.00 for it because it was last years model. So I think the 23,200.00 is a fine price - however, I always feel there is some wiggle room. Maybe tell you sales man that you will "Buy Today" if he will come down $500.00 or Give you a Tire Protection Program (that's a $300 package that comes with emergency road side assistance if you have a tire problem) We did that, and it was thrown in "free", and I like having the insurance.

It's my believe that you can always get something just before you sign. They even threw in a free 2007 Woodall's Campground Guide when I asked if it came with the TT.

Good Luck! Go for it!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> ...So I think the 23,200.00 is a fine price












$23,200 - $4284 = $18,916









Now you're talking !


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Amy,










Good luck with your purchase, please let us know the outcome


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bear in mind that, *IF  * you need service later from your local dealer, you are likely to stand in line behind all of THEIR customers. That may not be a concern, but it is something you should be aware of "up front".


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

California Jim said:


> ...So I think the 23,200.00 is a fine price












$23,200 - $4284 = $18,916









Now you're talking !
[/quote]








And I live in the Mid West where everything is suppose to be cheaper!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, ~19,000 is a great price, it really is. But $23,000 for a 2007 Outback *Sydney * from your local dealer doesn't seem that bad. Sure the dealer will do the work with another unit, but it sure is nice to walk in and say "I bought this camper from you and ........", because they want to sell you another. Just food for thought from someone that drove 700 miles for a used one to save $$$$$ and am quite happy







. We really considered the drive to Lakeshore as well, and may very well have because our local dealer would never have gone to $23,000 in the first place, they would tell me 25K or take a walk. I don't like out local dealers attitude, but what do they care, campers are rolling off the lot.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Price is to high. We paid $18,000 plus tax last July. Our dealer beat out Lakeshore. Our children have been gone for about 15 years and this is the perfect trailer for just the 2 of us and maybe a grand child now and then. We have had our far share of issues but appear to be over the hill and are actually beginning to enjoy it. We just returned from a 5000 mile trip without a single problem. Hope you can reach terms on a new one. Very attractive unit and handles better than any of our previous trailers


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

having_fun said:


> Yes, ~19,000 is a great price, it really is. But $23,000 for a 2007 Outback *Sydney * from your local dealer doesn't seem that bad. Sure the dealer will do the work with another unit, but it sure is nice to walk in and say "I bought this camper from you and ........", because they want to sell you another. Just food for thought from someone that drove 700 miles for a used one to save $$$$$ and am quite happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for helping me feel that I wasn't "taken for a ride" at our TT dealer. We actually bought a NEW last years model (06) for 20,000.00 - and had them throw in a tire warranty ($300.00) . I feel better now, and my husband felt he gave it his best at negotiating a good price.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi AMY,
















 *to Outbackers! * 

Tami


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Okay everyone, I probably won't be on for the next couple of days (did I hear thank god).







My TT 27 RLS arrived today in my driveway at around Noon Georiga time. So I am off to play and set up. My husband is already notice several flaws in the inside, but will let you know more later. thank you all for helping me purchase this vehicle and giving me information to do it right......more later


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats and Enjoy!!

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> Okay everyone, I probably won't be on for the next couple of days (did I hear thank god).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics are mandatory!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Congratulations Amy, enjoy setting up that camper. I know you will, that's the fun part!

Happy camping!


----------

